Ask HN: What do you think about product hunt? [producthunt.com] - startupflix
======
sgwealti
Even the stupidest product ideas make the front page. I would hate to see what
gets discarded.

~~~
startupflix
Haha. One I can recall is
[https://www.hundredunderhundred.com](https://www.hundredunderhundred.com)

